# 10 gr fina kit



## cooter (Dec 13, 2008)

hey got a box of fina h,,, figured if single took 4gr kit yeilding 2,000 trem then box would need 40gr ( 4x 10gr kits) yeilding 20,000 trem,,,, split cartridges 1/4  making 4 10gr kits each yeilding 5,000 trem,,,, i,m open to advice on this! sound good? or is my math f up as usual,, thanks:


----------



## ROID (Dec 13, 2008)

What are the units for those numbers ? mg I'm assuming ? 20,000mg ? How many pellets did you order ? I would look up the proper procedure before you begin.

 Once piece of advice I can give: Filter very slow and don't pull back on the plunger once you attach the filter. Don't force the oil through. Add enough pressure for a slow drip. It makes for a much clearer final product.


----------



## cooter (Dec 14, 2008)

yea box has 100 doses,,,, 10 cart,,, cart takes 4gr kit yeilding 2,000 tren so figured  divide box into 4== 2 1/2 cart using 4==== 10gr kits each yeilding 5,000mg for total of 4 bottles at 20,000 mg total,,, sound good? done 4gr kits b4 so process notta problem


----------



## ROID (Dec 14, 2008)

I C , if you've already made a batch then you know what's up. It's been a while actually since I've produced any. Tren is almost to powerful for me.


----------



## cooter (Dec 15, 2008)

yea got it figured out,, was gettin f up advice!  10gr fina,,, 10gr kit,,, 42ml oil works out to 178 per mil so i,ll add a little more oil to get me at 150 per mil perfect e.o.d supplement


----------

